# Moving to Frankfurt, Germany - where to ride!?



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Moving in a few weeks - does anybody know if there are any good xc, downhill or trail centres nearby?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Might want to check out this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=272496

I can't really speak much for the Frankfurt area but I do know if you get out of the city Germans really take care of their forests and trails. Here around the K-town area (hour drive from you) there is a plethora of trails...

http://www.theracc.com/

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/en_index.php

And don't forget about the F Trail...check out the trail reviews... :thumbsup:

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...-europe-germany/trail/PRD_383003_4537crx.aspx

Happy Trails!!!


----------



## Necrolyte (Jan 1, 2010)

Define "nearby"..

There is nothing interesting in and around Frankfurt really. 30 minutes drive away the story is quite different though. If you got a car you'll be alright. If not, there are special bicycle compartments on commuter trains that'll take you to better locations.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

great advice, thanks guys!

Im taking a car so travelling isnt an issue. Anywhere in around an hours drive is close enough.


----------

